

Pro: a mailing list for Common Lisp professionals - blue1
http://common-lisp.net/pipermail/pro/2010-September/000005.html

======
blue1
This list has been created just yesterday and already has one hundred
subscribers, including a lot of well-known names in the CL community (some of
which have left comp.lang.lisp since a while) so it will likely become an
authoritative forum for serious common lisp programmers.

------
avar
A link to the subscription form: <http://common-lisp.net/cgi-
bin/mailman/listinfo/pro>

------
zmmz
<http://www.lispforum.com/> is also a great resource. Very small but very
professional and enthusiastic community.

